# I doxxed the bitch who stalked me for 8 months



## Ozil (Feb 4, 2022)

TLDR AT THE END

I made a thread a while back on some retarded bitch who stalked me online, spammed pics of my face to me and sent me outright retarded messages here: https://looksmax.org/threads/this-r...net-stalking-me-for-the-past-7-months.403408/

This retard used r/incelselfie on reddit and went by the username of "skinnymen" and was known as "skinny" she used to stalk @rambocel relentlessly as well along with other people on that sub, she even made a looksmax account to stalk him lmfao, this was her account and a thread she made:
https://looksmax.org/members/skinny.11314/
https://looksmax.org/threads/proof-that-personality-matters.260235/#post-4469629






at the time of making that thread I was still pretty clueless on who she was, and most people in that thread thought it was a troon, I did too despite having voice verification and shit

But I made a breakthrough, I fake befriended this bitch and got her to send me her face which helped me confirm who she is (I have her full name, address, phone number, parents names, familys workplaces etc) and it surprised me.

for instance, this bitch used to send shit like this to me EVERYDAY: 




Your browser is not able to display this video.












Anyways, this bitch did this to me for 8 months straight, I blocked 300+ of her accounts, when I turned off my friend requests she dmed me on reddit and when I ignored her she threatened to post a picture of me aged 8 years old with a penis photoshopped onto me on 4chan

That was the final fucking straw

I spent HOURS going through servers gaining info on this bitch, I found out what kind of place her dad worked at and I already knew what state she lived in, after some research I found that her stupid ass mentioned she lived on the gulf of mexico which helped me find exactly where her dad worked, I got very fucking lucky as well but I managed to get her mothers facebook and prove it's a biological female based on the facebook pics of her as a child.

I am a dumbass for leaking it too soon but I got so pissed off and spammed her face everywhere, and leaked her full name in server (not sure if i can leak her name and shit on here cuz of doxxing rules but I will post her face and other shit) 

The day I doxxed her, the retarded bitch didn't make the wise decision to leave blackpill spaces, she joined on alts and lingered again and STILL fucking solicited me for nudes and shit.

So I contacted every single person she knew, and much much more. I ain't done yet.

This is the pic she sent me, the first pic I ever saw of her face:





Zoom in and you can see it says "skinny" but dw about that cuz I can further more prove it's her.

The day she got doxxed she sent 2 pictures of herself after crying hoping she'd get sympathy but instead she was bullied like the fucking abused dog she is: 










SHE LITERALLY LOOKS LIKE A PRODUCT OF A TRAILER PARK INBRED FAMILY 

Anyway these events happened in like November and I wanted to see more pics of her crying face to bully her, she deadass said "you won't get anymore pics of me" 
JFL, this bitch came crawling back to me a month later and I conned her into sending her fucking NUDES 

I literally doxxed her and contacted her ENTIRE family yet she STILL sent me nudes, she is legit so braindead
I don't think I can post them in this thread tho. 

At this point I practically own her subhuman self, I got her to send me more pics of her crying where she looks like an albino monkey with alien tier IPD:




^^ Probably my favourite pic of her cuz it cemented her place as my abused dog, she legit looks like an ugly albino pig.

I got this bitch to beg for me on voice call too, I got her to make TWO apologies for me and she looks subhuman as fuck in both of them, if you didn't believe this thread for whatever reason, she says my username "Ozil" in both and says "Narwasp" too which is @rambocel alias:





Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.





This shit gave me so much dopamine and it doesn't even end here, I made her cry on voice call. You can literally hear her tears as I yell at her. This revenge has been so fucking sweet, people thought she was high IQ as fuck too because she never revealed info about herself, never went on voice call, never sent pics either.

Well I managed to convince her to do all of those things and got her full info, fucking dumb bitch.



These videos of me taunting her/yelling at her and her crying are my fucking favourite though

You can hear the desperation in her disgusting voice, I understand I sound cringe as fuck and like wannabe "badass" or some shit but I was enraged and enjoyed making her cry so let me have my moment k?




Your browser is not able to display this video.










Your browser is not able to display this video.






Well, unfortunately I can only send short videos, might try and link the longer ones later cuz I have like 3 minutes worth of footage of her sobbing on voice call


TLDR: Bitch harassed me for 8 months straight, admits to masturbating to pics of me aged 13 and aged 8, did this to others and taunted me by posting my face online and others, I found her full info, got her face, her nudes EVERYTHING.

She deserves the worst, if anyone wants to see more I can post more


----------



## Ozil (Feb 4, 2022)

@gigi @rambocel @Stopping@Nothing19 @SekTic @Anchor_Ship @oatmeal


----------



## Preston (Feb 4, 2022)

Giga based


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Feb 4, 2022)

Inbred


----------



## Ozil (Feb 4, 2022)

Preston said:


> Giga based


thanks bro, people thought it couldnt be done either.

ill do everything in my power to ruin this bitches life


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Feb 4, 2022)

i read everything
congrats


----------



## Vermilioncore (Feb 4, 2022)

I lost my EarPods. Should I get the new EarPod Max or perhaps the Sennheiser earbuds? Hmmm.

Going to ask out the Asian steward. I saw her flirting with me for afar.


----------



## Ozil (Feb 4, 2022)

inb4 some fag says "YOURE LITERALLY GIVING WOMEN ATTENTION ONLINE!!", this bitch is so fucking socially screwed shes afraid to leave her house, she admits she "has trouble washing herself" she sent me shit like "i smell my pillow and pretend its you", shes so fucking depraved

she doesnt want this attention, take it from the person who learnt her entire fucking family tree and behaviour to use it against her


----------



## Ozil (Feb 4, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> i read everything
> congrats


dont even read just watch the videos where she cries at least


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Feb 4, 2022)

Ozil said:


> dont even read just watch the videos where she cries at least


a did


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Feb 4, 2022)

nice CGI


----------



## Vermilioncore (Feb 4, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Really? Really?


What’s the problem? You good?


----------



## Ozil (Feb 4, 2022)

Rupert Pupkin said:


> nice CGI


CGI of what? what more proof do u want lol cuz i can prove it 

ik ur joking but still i got tons more proof its her


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Feb 4, 2022)

Ozil said:


> JFL, this bitch came crawling back to me a month later and I conned her into sending her fucking NUDES
> 
> I literally doxxed her and contacted her ENTIRE family yet she STILL sent me nudes


so where are the nudes?


----------



## ElySioNs (Feb 4, 2022)

Ozil said:


> dont even read just watch the videos where she cries at least


Her discord id?


----------



## Ozil (Feb 4, 2022)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> so where are the nudes?


would i get banned for posting them? either way u can dm me


----------



## metagross (Feb 4, 2022)

This sounds over the top for a girl who was just in love with you.


----------



## Ozil (Feb 4, 2022)

metagross said:


> This sounds over the top for a girl who was just in love with you.


i told her NO about 5 times nicely, then had to block her. she should have stopped then, ngl i told her i would call the police (i wouldnt) on like 5 occassions too and blocked her afterward (i turned off friend requests she contacted me on other places), i gave her hundreds of chances. now shes only sorry about what she did because her info is out, now i get to mess with her like she did to others

she did this not only to me but to @rambocel, @gigi and like 3 others.

she spent the longest time on me tho which motivated me to leak this bitch


----------



## Ozil (Feb 4, 2022)

ElySioNs said:


> Her discord id?


jesus fucking christ, have some respect for yourself


----------



## cvzvvc (Feb 4, 2022)

Girl looks severely mentally ill. The kind of person who you'd see in the news for going on a PCP binge and eating her entire family's face. JFC this is why I don't post face pics


----------



## ElySioNs (Feb 4, 2022)

Ozil said:


> jesus fucking christ, have some respect for yourself


I lowkey find her cute


----------



## Preston (Feb 4, 2022)

@Scammer @StrangerDanger @ForeverRecession thoughts on this evisceration?


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Feb 4, 2022)

Ozil said:


> CGI of what? what more proof do u want lol cuz i can prove it
> 
> ik ur joking but still i got tons more proof its her


ok, ok.........her phone number, discord, is she looking for a boyfriend?

she looks cute


----------



## Ozil (Feb 4, 2022)

cvzvvc said:


> Girl looks severely mentally ill. The kind of person who you'd see in the news for going on a PCP binge and eating her entire family's face. JFC this is why I don't post face pics


ye bro i agree, she is the most mentally ill fucker ive ever seen and youre so fucking spot on about eating her entire familys face, look at this message she sent me:





thing is, i didnt post my face publicly, it got leaked and this roach found it and i became her latest obsession

now she has to pay for this shit tho lmao


----------



## Ozil (Feb 4, 2022)

Rupert Pupkin said:


> ok, ok.........her phone number, discord, is she looking for a boyfriend?
> 
> she looks cute


go fuck yourself


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Feb 4, 2022)

What an evisceration  @brbbrah


----------



## Ozil (Feb 4, 2022)

tagging people who doubted it was a woman or commented on my last thread or used incelselfie and might know skinnymen:

@JosephGarrot123 @Butthurt Dweller @MarkCorrigan @Reckless Turtle @Cali Yuga @Callooh_Calais @Lihito @FastBananaCEO


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Feb 4, 2022)

Ozil said:


> tagging people who doubted it was a woman or commented on my last thread or used incelselfie and might know skinnymen:
> 
> @JosephGarrot123 @Butthurt Dweller @MarkCorrigan @Reckless Turtle @Cali Yuga @Callooh_Calais @Lihito @FastBananaCEO


in the videos of your of you in voice with her you don't sound like a bitch, so please don't succumb to her sleazy attempts of making peace now, it disgusts me that mentally retarded scum like her pray on the vulnerable gullible teens we have on here and blackmail them

make sure she learns her lesson, before you found her info she didn't show a single shred of remorse, she's only sorry that she got caught


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 4, 2022)

Who cares about that irrelevant ass bitch tbh, someone needs to do the same to leoo
@datboijj


----------



## Ozil (Feb 4, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> in the videos of your of you in voice with her you don't sound like a bitch, so please don't succumb to her sleazy attempts of making peace now, it disgusts me that mentally retarded scum like her pray on the vulnerable gullible teens we have on here and blackmail them
> 
> make sure she learns her lesson, before you found her info she didn't show a single shred of remorse, she's only sorry that she got caught


exactly, shes sorry i found her info, not for harassing me and others


----------



## Ozil (Feb 4, 2022)

Pendejo said:


> Who cares about that irrelevant ass bitch tbh, someone needs to do the same to leoo
> @datboijj


anyone on here who used incelselfie would, anyway i just wanted to spread her online (i know, looksmax isnt a great place but i posted her on her towns facebook page, 4chan etc) leoo doesnt give out enough info yet


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Feb 4, 2022)

@Rift @Chad1212 @PapiMew sticky to teach harassing pedophile groomers a lesson


----------



## PYT (Feb 4, 2022)

Ozil said:


> TLDR AT THE END
> 
> I made a thread a while back on some retarded bitch who stalked me online, spammed pics of my face to me and sent me outright retarded messages here: https://looksmax.org/threads/this-r...net-stalking-me-for-the-past-7-months.403408/
> 
> ...


“I didn’t come after you I just thought you were cute 🥺”

JFLLLLL


----------



## Ozil (Feb 4, 2022)

PYT said:


> “I didn’t come after you I just thought you were cute 🥺”
> 
> JFLLLLL


she made tons of bullshit excuses like that, i just cant send the videos cuz theyre too long, ill trim some and post them later


----------



## aBetterMii (Feb 4, 2022)

Brag thread


----------



## PYT (Feb 4, 2022)

Ozil said:


> she made tons of bullshit excuses like that, i just cant send the videos cuz theyre too long, ill trim some and post them later


Based thread this shit needs to blow up


----------



## Ozil (Feb 4, 2022)

aBetterMii said:


> Brag thread


might seem this way but she made me feel uncomfortable as fuck, id rather have been left alone

i posted this because she admitted the only reason she never posted her face is cuz shes insecure and didnt want to be seen by everyone

i wanted to expose her and make her feel like the shitstain that she is


----------



## aBetterMii (Feb 4, 2022)

Ozil said:


> might seem this way but she made me feel uncomfortable as fuck, id rather have been left alone
> 
> i posted this because she admitted the only reason she never posted her face is cuz shes insecure and didnt want to be seen by everyone
> 
> i wanted to expose her and make her feel like the shitstain that she is


Nah i hate doxxing but if your claims of her actions torwards you bitch deserved it. She is kinda cute tho


----------



## Chad1212 (Feb 4, 2022)

*Finally some good threads 

Post moreeee*


----------



## Scammer (Feb 4, 2022)

Pm me the nudes son

I remember being on vc with u and that one abused dog


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Feb 4, 2022)

Scammer said:


> Pm me the nudes son
> 
> I remember being on vc with u and that one abused dog
> 
> ...


looks very fuckable


----------



## winter (Feb 4, 2022)

subhuman niggas doing subhuman activities mirin ur just as bad as each other


----------



## Scammer (Feb 4, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> looks very fuckable


She’s 16


----------



## Ozil (Feb 4, 2022)

Scammer said:


> Pm me the nudes son
> 
> I remember being on vc with u and that one abused dog
> 
> ...


fuck yeah i remember u, that was the bitch @BrunoMarsCel aka inky doxxed jfl.

i dont have them on pc but pm me ur discord


----------



## Ozil (Feb 4, 2022)

winter said:


> subhuman niggas doing subhuman activities mirin ur just as bad as each other


"ur just as bad as each other" at this point i dont care lol, its revenge


----------



## Ozil (Feb 4, 2022)

Chad1212 said:


> *Finally some good threads
> 
> Post moreeee*


might make another thread with clips of her crying another time


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Feb 4, 2022)

Scammer said:


> She’s 16





MoeZart said:


> looks very fuckable


----------



## Scammer (Feb 4, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> looks very fuckable


She indeed looks fuckable, inky has like 100+ of her nudes, I wish I could kidnap her and keep her as my sex slave


----------



## Chad1212 (Feb 4, 2022)

Ozil said:


> might make another thread with clips of her crying another time


if she is above 18 send her nudes


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Feb 4, 2022)

Chad1212 said:


> if she is above 18 send her nudes


Yeah op she is over 18?
Send them.


----------



## ChristianChad (Feb 4, 2022)

Vermilioncore said:


> I lost my EarPods. Should I get the new EarPod Max or perhaps the Sennheiser earbuds? Hmmm.
> 
> Going to ask out the Asian steward. I saw her flirting with me for afar.
> View attachment 1522936


your avi plus these photos are really, really weird


----------



## ChristianChad (Feb 4, 2022)

>talking to women online


----------



## Ozil (Feb 4, 2022)

ChristianChad said:


> >talking to women online


she talked to me, i tried to avoid her. if i ignored her she would spam my face.

she no longer has that power lol, now i make her bark like a dog for me on voice call or i threaten to doxx her orbiter too (she has an orbiter and i managed to get his full name, workplace and school as well)


----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 4, 2022)

Preston said:


> @Scammer @StrangerDanger @ForeverRecession thoughts on this evisceration?


This is why you don't mess with Kid Larois friend


----------



## Ozil (Feb 4, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> This is why you don't mess with Kid Larois friend


----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 4, 2022)

she looks like a hapa finngol alienlike creature what the actual fuck


----------



## Ozil (Feb 4, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> she looks like a hapa finngol alienlike creature what the actual fuck


she swears shes fully white (ive seen her parents and theyre white too, she has a big resemblance to her crackhead mother)


----------



## ChristianChad (Feb 4, 2022)

Ozil said:


> she talked to me, i tried to avoid her. if i ignored her she would spam my face.
> 
> she no longer has that power lol, now i make her bark like a dog for me on voice call or i threaten to doxx her orbiter too (she has an orbiter and i managed to get his full name, workplace and school as well)


you enable her by voicecalling her 

just dont use discord lmao


----------



## ChristianChad (Feb 4, 2022)

Ozil said:


> she swears shes fully white (ive seen her parents and theyre white too, she has a big resemblance to her crackhead mother)


she will kill herself when she is 36


----------



## aBetterMii (Feb 4, 2022)

S


Ozil said:


> she talked to me, i tried to avoid her. if i ignored her she would spam my face.
> 
> she no longer has that power lol, now i make her bark like a dog for me on voice call or i threaten to doxx her orbiter too (she has an orbiter and i managed to get his full name, workplace and school as well)


Send me her nudes


----------



## Ozil (Feb 4, 2022)

ChristianChad said:


> you enable her by voicecalling her
> 
> just dont use discord lmao


lol, this was after i doxxed her. i enjoy calling her because she cries and i get to insult her and yell at her, if she doesnt join my voice calls i doxx her orbiter

now she makes new accounts to escape me, a few months ago i was making alts to avoid her

i didnt enable shit bro, all this happened AFTER i doxxed her and now everything is on my terms


----------



## Scammer (Feb 4, 2022)

Pendejo said:


> Who cares about that irrelevant ass bitch tbh, someone needs to do the same to leoo
> @datboijj


Yo we gotta put some shit together and take Leo down, this abused dog is so subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 15569 (Feb 4, 2022)

pm nudes


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Feb 4, 2022)

Wtf maybe femcels do exist, if she cleans herself up and puts on a little makeup she could easily get a chadlite and a great social life

Mind boggling


----------



## Cali Yuga (Feb 4, 2022)

she kinda cute do


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Feb 4, 2022)

@Ozil dm


----------



## Ozil (Feb 4, 2022)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> Wtf maybe femcels do exist, if she cleans herself up and puts on a little makeup she could easily get a chadlite and a great social life
> 
> Mind boggling


she is unironically uglier with makeup, the one where she holds the piece of paper up has heavy makeup


----------



## Ozil (Feb 4, 2022)

Cali Yuga said:


> she kinda cute do


u called her a troon in my other thread now u validate her looks jfl

shes ugly


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Feb 4, 2022)

Ozil said:


> she is unironically uglier with makeup, the one where she holds the piece of paper up has heavy makeup


Cmon brah she looks fine, by normie standards she’s above average 

Still tho must have heaps of mental issues


----------



## Ozil (Feb 4, 2022)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> by normie standards she’s above average


----------



## Hypno (Feb 4, 2022)

That was lethal goddamn..you are king of doxxing why you here anyway go find some chads.is forumyou don't belong here.Gigamogged me you whitecel


----------



## Ozil (Feb 4, 2022)

Hypno said:


> That was lethal goddamn..you are king of doxxing why you here anyway go find some chads.is forumyou don't belong here.Gigamogged me you whitecel


do i know u from discord or something


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Feb 4, 2022)

Chad Problems


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Feb 4, 2022)

Scammer said:


> Pm me the nudes son
> 
> I remember being on vc with u and that one abused dog
> 
> ...


Horny nigga


----------



## Hypno (Feb 4, 2022)

Nope


----------



## Hypno (Feb 4, 2022)

Well 


ShowerMaxxing said:


> Chad Problems


Said


----------



## Cali Yuga (Feb 4, 2022)

Ozil said:


> u called her a troon in my other thread now u validate her looks jfl
> 
> shes ugly


she does have the tranny look

lower third plus her hair 

idk tho even 4-5/10 girls be kind cute sometimes its the curse of being high t


----------



## Ozil (Feb 4, 2022)

Cali Yuga said:


> she does have the tranny look
> 
> lower third plus her hair
> 
> idk tho even 4-5/10 girls be kind cute sometimes its the curse of being high t


she looks like a troon for sure but i seen her pussy plus i have her moms facebook and have pics of her as a child so ik its a bio female


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Feb 4, 2022)

Lol


----------



## Ozil (Feb 4, 2022)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Lol


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Feb 4, 2022)

Ozil said:


> View attachment 1523107







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Kroker (Feb 4, 2022)

Send nudes @Ozil (not yours, the foid's ofc)


----------



## Yuya Moggershima (Feb 4, 2022)

I remember when I thought she was a 50 years old pedo man, JFL.

Based for exposing a crazy subhuman bitch.


----------



## Done (Feb 4, 2022)

She has that 4chan phenotype you only find girls like that habitually online. And clearly by her behavior she's mentally ill as fuck. 

These types always end up strung out on drugs living off their families money till they die or become a jodi arias and murder their crush because they can't have them


----------



## buflek (Feb 4, 2022)

jfl at the subhumans calling her cute

you disgusting pigs have some self respect


----------



## Deleted member 15569 (Feb 4, 2022)

why havent you posted her nudes @Ozil


----------



## deepweb1298 (Feb 4, 2022)

You mad man. Based


----------



## rambocel (Feb 4, 2022)

Ozil said:


> TLDR AT THE END
> 
> I made a thread a while back on some retarded bitch who stalked me online, spammed pics of my face to me and sent me outright retarded messages here: https://looksmax.org/threads/this-r...net-stalking-me-for-the-past-7-months.403408/
> 
> ...


I love you bro


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Feb 4, 2022)

your best thred yet


> she legit looks like an ugly albino pig.


----------



## Toth's thot (Feb 4, 2022)

anyone who could pm me her nudes?
ill give 1k rep no troll


----------



## Enfant terrible (Feb 4, 2022)

creepy girl


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 4, 2022)

This is the first time I have seen you OP, nice to meet you


----------



## Curry Suicide (Feb 4, 2022)

you are a massive cuck for giving women attention online


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Feb 4, 2022)

Ozil said:


> TLDR AT THE END
> 
> I made a thread a while back on some retarded bitch who stalked me online, spammed pics of my face to me and sent me outright retarded messages here: https://looksmax.org/threads/this-r...net-stalking-me-for-the-past-7-months.403408/
> 
> ...


I don't understand why she exactly stalked you or others, did she really have a thing for you guys? Like surely if she had a crush and wanted to fuck you, she'd be nice to you rather than threaten/blackmail you guys?


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Feb 4, 2022)

oops I think you dropped this bro 👑


----------



## .👽. (Feb 4, 2022)

Ozil said:


> TLDR AT THE END
> 
> I made a thread a while back on some retarded bitch who stalked me online, spammed pics of my face to me and sent me outright retarded messages here: https://looksmax.org/threads/this-r...net-stalking-me-for-the-past-7-months.403408/
> 
> ...


holy fuck you are a legend
fking ugly bitch thought shes safe online


----------



## vaninskybird (Feb 4, 2022)

Scammer said:


> She indeed looks fuckable, inky has like 100+ of her nudes, I wish I could kidnap her and keep her as my sex slave


can i have them too?


----------



## Zer0/∞ (Feb 4, 2022)

She looks Asian.


----------



## Zer0/∞ (Feb 4, 2022)

@Koroshiya ’s sister.


----------



## Scammer (Feb 4, 2022)

vaninskybird said:


> can i have them too?


@BrunoMarsCel got em


----------



## nietzsche (Feb 4, 2022)

Nice brag thread faggot, i am mirin


----------



## one job away (Feb 4, 2022)

Ozil said:


> she talked to me, i tried to avoid her. if i ignored her she would spam my face.
> 
> she no longer has that power lol, now i make her bark like a dog for me on voice call or i threaten to doxx her orbiter too (she has an orbiter and i managed to get his full name, workplace and school as well)


Jfl. Just added a certain someone on the list of ppl who I’m not gonna mess with


----------



## vaninskybird (Feb 4, 2022)

Scammer said:


> @BrunoMarsCel got em


i can't ask for them in dm, but if he were to send them, i wouldnt be able to do anything 

pinky can vouch for me


----------



## Entschuldigung (Feb 4, 2022)

Getting tranny vibes from this person


----------



## Ozil (Feb 4, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> I don't understand why she exactly stalked you or others, did she really have a thing for you guys? Like surely if she had a crush and wanted to fuck you, she'd be nice to you rather than threaten/blackmail you guys?


idk either but she unironically said im the cutest boy shes ever seen (i consistently get rated 4PSL on here and only halo is my eye area)


----------



## Ozil (Feb 4, 2022)

one job away said:


> Jfl. Just added a certain someone on the list of ppl who I’m not gonna mess with


what?


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Feb 4, 2022)

Ozil said:


> idk either but she unironically said im the cutest boy shes ever seen (i consistently get rated 4PSL on here and only halo is my eye area)


mind pming pics? I get rated psl 4 too lol.
Also mirin at your ability to attract crazy chicks, should have fucked her tbh


----------



## Ozil (Feb 4, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> mind pming pics? I get rated psl 4 too lol.
> Also mirin at your ability to attract crazy chicks, should have fucked her tbh


i've posted my face in multiple threads before: 
https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-psl-and-give-me-some-advice-please.440845/post-7282520
https://looksmax.org/threads/the-most-brutal-life-mog-i-have-ever-been-the-victim-of.387911/
https://looksmax.org/threads/im-debating-over-whether-i-get-a-bimax-or-just-lower-jaw.386610/

she is just obsessed with skinny guys with blonde hair and liked the fact that i look youthful, jfl after i doxxed her she said "i thought u looked so sweet and innocent, i thought you would give me sex, not doxx me"

she lives in an entirely different country and i still wouldnt fuck her, id do something else to hER


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Feb 4, 2022)

Ozil said:


> i've posted my face in multiple threads before:
> https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-psl-and-give-me-some-advice-please.440845/post-7282520
> https://looksmax.org/threads/the-most-brutal-life-mog-i-have-ever-been-the-victim-of.387911/
> https://looksmax.org/threads/im-debating-over-whether-i-get-a-bimax-or-just-lower-jaw.386610/
> ...


You look very eastern european, reminds me of some guy I went to school with. JFL, JBW is legit


----------



## Ozil (Feb 4, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> You look very eastern european, reminds me of some guy I went to school with. JFL, JBW is legit


istg everyone thinks i look slav, i took a DNA test and all of my DNA was from the UK, 0.8% iberian.

im guessing its just my hair which looks like dogshit cuz i cant get haircuts due to covid restrictions atm


----------



## 6ft4 (Feb 4, 2022)

no doubt there are already looksmax users in contact with her begging her to be their e girlfriend


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Feb 4, 2022)

Ozil said:


> istg everyone thinks i look slav, i took a DNA test and all of my DNA was from the UK, 0.8% iberian.
> 
> im guessing its just my hair which looks like dogshit cuz i cant get haircuts due to covid restrictions atm


where tf do u live? And yeah you look very slavic lol. JBWmaxxing strikes again


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Feb 4, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> no doubt there are already looksmax users in contact with her begging her to be their e girlfriend


This thread is a brutal reminder of JBW


----------



## Ozil (Feb 4, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> no doubt there are already looksmax users in contact with her begging her to be their e girlfriend


lol she's gone completely dark, only me and @gigi have access to contacting her. she fled the community because she's scared of me and @gigi


----------



## Ozil (Feb 4, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> where tf do u live? And yeah you look very slavic lol. JBWmaxxing strikes again


i live in australia


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Feb 4, 2022)

Ozil said:


> i live in australia


JBWmaxxer, over 4 me


----------



## Ozil (Feb 4, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> JBWmaxxer, over 4 me


i live in a 98% white area, JBW is cope for me but i think id do decent in SEA

even tho SEA women are ugly tbh.


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Feb 4, 2022)

Ozil said:


> i live in a 98% white area, JBW is cope for me but i think id do decent in SEA
> 
> even tho SEA women are ugly tbh.


I'm 5'5 and Indian. JBW is legit


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Feb 5, 2022)

Vermilioncore said:


> I lost my EarPods. Should I get the new EarPod Max or perhaps the Sennheiser earbuds? Hmmm.
> 
> Going to ask out the Asian steward. I saw her flirting with me for afar.
> View attachment 1522936


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Feb 5, 2022)

Chad1212 said:


> if she is above 18 send her nudes





Toth's thot said:


> anyone who could pm me her nudes?
> ill give 1k rep no troll


Its over


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Feb 5, 2022)

rambocel said:


> I love you bro


ily 2


vaninskybird said:


> can i have them too?


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Feb 5, 2022)

Scammer said:


> She’s 16


even better


----------



## Adolf Hipster (Feb 5, 2022)

*she looks disgusting. how depraved are you subhumans lol*

*pale, albino rat looking, vampire lifeless, corpse, zombie leprosy rotten melanin lacking puke puss pigskin*


----------



## Hueless (Feb 5, 2022)

If i lived near this bitch id throw a molotov cocktail at her house


----------



## itorroella9 (Feb 5, 2022)

i need some mentally derenaged hoe head ong


----------



## DharkDC (Feb 5, 2022)

Ozil said:


> TLDR AT THE END
> 
> I made a thread a while back on some retarded bitch who stalked me online, spammed pics of my face to me and sent me outright retarded messages here: https://looksmax.org/threads/this-r...net-stalking-me-for-the-past-7-months.403408/
> 
> ...


no nudes no care


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Feb 5, 2022)

Adolf Hipster said:


> *she looks disgusting. how depraved are you subhumans lol
> 
> pale, albino rat looking, vampire lifeless, corpse, zombie leprosy rotten melanin lacking puke puss pigskin*


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Feb 5, 2022)

itorroella9 said:


> i need some mentally derenaged hoe head ong


u sure?


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Feb 5, 2022)

Hueless said:


> If i lived near this bitch id throw a molotov cocktail at her house


based


----------



## Ozil (Feb 5, 2022)

DharkDC said:


> no nudes no care


i made another thread fag, if you really want a disgusting albino monkeys nudes then you should castrate yourself

https://looksmax.org/threads/update-thread-on-the-fucker-i-doxxed.454869/post-7496835


----------



## Ozil (Feb 5, 2022)

Adolf Hipster said:


> *she looks disgusting. how depraved are you subhumans lol
> 
> pale, albino rat looking, vampire lifeless, corpse, zombie leprosy rotten melanin lacking puke puss pigskin*


exactly, so many "blackpilled" fuckers here who are worshipping a girl who will never see these messages.

i hope she gets glassed and bleeds out in a ditch


----------



## Ozil (Feb 5, 2022)

Hueless said:


> If i lived near this bitch id throw a molotov cocktail at her house


it says a lot about this forum that only a handful of people said based shit like you compared to the tards who want her disgusting moot


----------



## dwohh (Feb 5, 2022)

she lokos spooky and weird


----------



## Lihito (Feb 5, 2022)

Ozil said:


> TLDR AT THE END
> 
> I made a thread a while back on some retarded bitch who stalked me online, spammed pics of my face to me and sent me outright retarded messages here: https://looksmax.org/threads/this-r...net-stalking-me-for-the-past-7-months.403408/
> 
> ...




I live for threads Like This

More eviscemogging and internet mysteries as well as real world relations to this forum


----------



## Ozil (Feb 5, 2022)

Lihito said:


> I live for threads Like This
> 
> More eviscemogging and internet mysteries as well as real world relations to this forum


biggest dopamine rush was uncovering her info tbh


----------



## Lihito (Feb 5, 2022)

Ozil said:


> biggest dopamine rush was uncovering her info tbh


bro i need to eviscemogg reddit cucks from r/ottawa so bad

imagine calling truckers fighting for freedom KKK fascists LMAO @ lefty retards and covid cultists


----------



## Preston (Feb 5, 2022)

She doesn't look white tbh. She looks Mongolian. Very weird pheno. Alien ipd, mole rat skin, funny nose and disgusting hair. She almost looks like a corpse.


----------



## Ozil (Feb 5, 2022)

Preston said:


> She doesn't look white tbh. She looks Mongolian. Very weird pheno. Alien ipd, mole rat skin, funny nose and disgusting hair. She almost looks like a corpse.








her mother on the left





dad in the middle

shes white but looks uncanny as fuck due to subhuman tier genetic redistribution


----------



## Ozil (Feb 5, 2022)

Lihito said:


> bro i need to eviscemogg reddit cucks from r/ottawa so bad
> 
> imagine calling truckers fighting for freedom KKK fascists LMAO @ lefty retards and covid cultists


lol those people probably think theyre fucking heroes too, they think theyre an avenger in their favourite shitty soy mcu movies


----------



## Preston (Feb 5, 2022)

Ozil said:


> View attachment 1524354
> 
> her mother on the left
> 
> ...


She looks like her mother but worse.


----------



## Ozil (Feb 5, 2022)

Preston said:


> She looks like her mother but worse.


i agree, she had the roughest puberty known to man tbh


----------



## Lihito (Feb 5, 2022)

Ozil said:


> lol those people probably think theyre fucking heroes too, they think theyre an avenger in their favourite shitty soy mcu movies


FUNKO POP AVENGERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS SUPERHERINOSSSSSS


----------



## GorLee (Feb 5, 2022)

Legendary JFL


----------



## redfacccee (Feb 5, 2022)

honestly this thread is disgusting, i hope u end up necking it OP bc u look even uglier than this girl


----------



## Deleted member 8165 (Feb 5, 2022)

What in the fuck was this


----------



## Over (Feb 5, 2022)

*this thread has been claimed BASED by Jordan Barrett's direct descendant *


----------



## BrunoMarsCel (Feb 5, 2022)

Ozil said:


> fuck yeah i remember u, that was the bitch @BrunoMarsCel aka inky doxxed jfl.
> 
> i dont have them on pc but pm me ur discord


jfl at niggas begging me for her nudes


----------



## Patient A (Feb 5, 2022)

_*True*_* Tales from the internet mental asylum*​


----------



## looksmaxxed (Feb 5, 2022)

this never happened. even if it did, you're retarded. she's young and hot, and you're ugly as fuck. you'll never get another chance like this.


----------



## GamerCel (Feb 5, 2022)

looksmaxxed said:


> this never happened. even if it did, you're retarded. she's young and hot, and you're ugly as fuck. you'll never get another chance like this.


seethe and rope simp faggot


----------



## Preoximerianas (Feb 5, 2022)

This was absolutely legendary OP, congrats on the evisceration 

Can't believe you got nudes from this psycho


----------



## Ozil (Feb 5, 2022)

redfacccee said:


> honestly this thread is disgusting, i hope u end up necking it OP bc u look even uglier than this girl


holy fuck you’re a cuck, might as well just flat out admit you want to be her personal paypig. dont ever comment on my threads again you scum


----------



## Ozil (Feb 5, 2022)

looksmaxxed said:


> this never happened. even if it did, you're retarded. she's young and hot, and you're ugly as fuck. you'll never get another chance like this.


idc, seethe


----------



## redfacccee (Feb 5, 2022)

Ozil said:


> holy fuck you’re a cuck, might as well just flat out admit you want to be her personal paypig. dont ever comment on my threads again you scum


u are unbelievably ugly and its over for you pal


----------



## Ozil (Feb 5, 2022)

redfacccee said:


> u are unbelievably ugly and its over for you pal


salty? she worshipped me, not you

she still came crawling back to me even though i treated her like trash

im better looking than that albino subhuman anyway, stop putting women on a pedestal you pussywhipped soy


----------



## chessplayercoper23 (Feb 6, 2022)

Over for her


----------



## Ottoman Janissary (Feb 6, 2022)

looks nice tbh


----------



## ChadFucksYourOneitis (Feb 6, 2022)

Stage 1 : Disgust/Hate "Fuck off what a weird chick"
Stage 2 : Disbelieve "Wait... whyyy I can only attract a chick like this
Stage 3 : Denial "I wouldn't bang her"

...

Current Stage: Growing on you , literally spending hours and hours writing about a weird e-girl who stalks you online. Congrat You like her , son. 100% better than Twilight.❤️


----------



## Ozil (Feb 6, 2022)

ChadFucksYourOneitis said:


> Stage 1 : Disgust/Hate "Fuck off what a weird chick"
> Stage 2 : Disbelieve "Wait... whyyy I can only attract a chick like this
> Stage 3 : Denial "I wouldn't bang her"
> 
> ...


top tier projection from you lad.

ive contacted every single person she knows and spammed her face all over her communitys social media pages

the only times i enjoy interacting with her is when i make her cry and get to insult her

do i like her? fuck no, do i like the idea of beating the living shit out of her ugly pig face and making her cry? absolutely

you even admit SHE stalked me lol, im retaliating and spreading her wherever possible because she is agoraphobic


----------



## johncruz12345 (Feb 6, 2022)

Bruh I kinda feel bad ngl.


----------



## Ozil (Feb 6, 2022)

johncruz12345 said:


> Bruh I kinda feel bad ngl.


i havent divulged the full ordeal tbh. if you knew all of the facts you wouldnt feel bad.

i certainly don't, she deserves the worst. i had to force an apology out of her and she didnt feel sorry for what she did at all. she preys on young boys online and only stopped after i doxxed her


----------



## johncruz12345 (Feb 6, 2022)

Ozil said:


> i havent divulged the full ordeal tbh. if you knew all of the facts you wouldnt feel bad.
> 
> i certainly don't, she deserves the worst. i had to force an apology out of her and she didnt feel sorry for what she did at all. she preys on young boys online and only stopped after i doxxed her


Tbh, She probably gets bullied irl, and maybe got molested by her day or something. Her family looks like the type ngl.

She might actually suicide ngl.


----------



## Ozil (Feb 6, 2022)

johncruz12345 said:


> Tbh, She probably gets bullied irl, and maybe got molested by her day or something. Her family looks like the type ngl.
> 
> She might actually suicide ngl.


she has been NEET since 16 and claims she wasnt bullied (i bet she was but wasnt self aware enough to know) and ye she does look and sound like she was molested jfl, but its her fault for taking it out on me and vulnerable teens online

i hope she suicides


----------



## looksmaxxed (Feb 6, 2022)

she clearly mentally raped and traumatized you. that's why you're raging. lol at getting mad over foids.


----------



## RICO (Feb 6, 2022)

Ozil said:


> inb4 some fag says "YOURE LITERALLY GIVING WOMEN ATTENTION ONLINE!!", this bitch is so fucking socially screwed shes afraid to leave her house, she admits she "has trouble washing herself" she sent me shit like "i smell my pillow and pretend its you", shes so fucking depraved
> 
> she doesnt want this attention, take it from the person who learnt her entire fucking family tree and behaviour to use it against her


So are you gonna fuck her not?


----------



## MadVisionary (Feb 6, 2022)

Thousands of harmless users and she decided to threaten conveniently the guy with good doxxing skills


----------



## MadVisionary (Feb 6, 2022)

Ozil said:


> TLDR AT THE END
> 
> I made a thread a while back on some retarded bitch who stalked me online, spammed pics of my face to me and sent me outright retarded messages here: https://looksmax.org/threads/this-r...net-stalking-me-for-the-past-7-months.403408/
> 
> ...


Tell me more about her personality, what the hell did she do on 4chan?


----------



## Mongrelcel (Feb 6, 2022)

bro whaat skinnymen is not a homosexual male? that's crazy


----------



## redfacccee (Feb 6, 2022)

Ozil said:


> salty? she worshipped me, not you
> 
> she still came crawling back to me even though i treated her like trash
> 
> im better looking than that albino subhuman anyway, stop putting women on a pedestal you pussywhipped soy


you should be glad because it's clear you won't be getting pussy any time soon.

i'm not even putting her on a pedestal, you are equally as wrong as her in your actions, it's disgusting how easily you can ruin someone's life and it's done by some subhuman trash like you, i sincerely hope u kill yourself OP

this girl might be ill but she deserves better - this is probably all due to the lack of social interaction, i won't say a person ever deserves this but she brought it on herself.

OP! YOU ARE RETARDED


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Feb 6, 2022)

.is tier thread tbh


----------



## Jagged0 (Feb 6, 2022)

Ozil said:


> TLDR AT THE END
> 
> I made a thread a while back on some retarded bitch who stalked me online, spammed pics of my face to me and sent me outright retarded messages here: https://looksmax.org/threads/this-r...net-stalking-me-for-the-past-7-months.403408/
> 
> ...


@prettyboislime she's unironically my type I wouldn't mind being stalked tbh that's a turn on


----------



## Ozil (Feb 6, 2022)

redfacccee said:


> you should be glad because it's clear you won't be getting pussy any time soon.
> 
> i'm not even putting her on a pedestal, you are equally as wrong as her in your actions, it's disgusting how easily you can ruin someone's life and it's done by some subhuman trash like you, i sincerely hope u kill yourself OP
> 
> ...


she deserves death, stop defending women you don’t know retard


----------



## Ozil (Feb 6, 2022)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> .is tier thread tbh


im banned from that shit website


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Feb 6, 2022)

Ozil said:


> im banned from that shit website


your posts seem like they would fit right in tbh


----------



## Ozil (Feb 6, 2022)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> your posts seem like they would fit right in tbh


howso? most of the users there would hate me and i made lots of troll posts

i dont agree with a lot of the blackpill views on there either, retards on that site OD on blackpill and say shit like "foids would rather fuck dogs than the bottom 30% of men" (i legit saw posts saying that lol)

if they're going to be dogpilled they could at least say the bottom 1% of men or something


----------



## Ozil (Feb 6, 2022)

MadVisionary said:


> Thousands of harmless users and she decided to threaten conveniently the guy with good doxxing skills


yep, i had already leaked other women who tried to infiltrate our male only servers anyway, cant say she didnt have it coming for her

i gave her SOO many chances to leave me alone too but the 4chan thing was the last fucking straw


MadVisionary said:


> Tell me more about her personality, what the hell did she do on 4chan?


this is a LONG ass story, even all the threads ive made only cover a tiny portion of the events, but basically

she posted a pic of my face aged 13 to 4chan and posted a screenshot of it and sent it to me titled "im ozil, a man from the land down under looking for a woman to abuse me" 
now i understood it was a joke/ her vying for my attention but i ignored her anyway, i still didnt really want her spamming my face but there wasnt anything i could do about it cuz i didnt have her face nor her info

anyway, a few hours later i still hadnt responded to the message so she photoshopped a picture of my dick (i never sent it to her, i just sent it in a server i was in, sounds gay but i had my reasons ) onto a picture of my face aged 8 years old and threatened to post it online.

this is where i told her id call the police (i wasnt going to, some fag on here called me low t for saying this too jf) me saying this was just to make her fuck off, but she didnt

this was the point where i researched every single server she ever joined, i know she had a liking for skinny men, small penises, cute boys and no rules servers so i went on disboard and joined every single server with these tags and searched for users with the name "skinny, brady, tucker, cutezil, ozil, pink" and many more aliases she used, i found out what kind of place her dad worked at (the only kind in his state) and the rest is history, but this still only covers a tiny portion of the story


----------



## Ozil (Feb 6, 2022)

looksmaxxed said:


> she clearly mentally raped and traumatized you. that's why you're raging. lol at getting mad over foids.


who cares? i control her life now, a sweeter revenge than 99% on here will ever get on a woman


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Feb 6, 2022)

Ozil said:


> "foids would rather fuck dogs than the bottom 30% of men" (i legit saw posts saying that lol)


but that's true brah


----------



## Reddit User (Feb 8, 2022)

dn rd


----------



## Ozil (Feb 8, 2022)

Reddit User said:


> give me your cock


thanks for the bump


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 8, 2022)

She blackmail you with illegal ass child porn? Yeah, that will totally go well for her.


----------



## Ozil (Feb 8, 2022)

BrettyBoy said:


> She blackmail you with illegal ass child porn? Yeah, that will totally go well for her.


she did and now its so over for her


----------



## DarkLooks (Feb 8, 2022)

MadVisionary said:


> Thousands of harmless users and she decided to threaten conveniently the guy with good doxxing skills


woman with incel luck


----------



## ray (Feb 8, 2022)

would. just fuck her


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Feb 9, 2022)

best thred on the site


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 9, 2022)

Chad1212 said:


> if she is above 18 send her nudes


There is something so funny to me about an admin of a site asking someone to send nudes


----------



## SplendidChap (Feb 11, 2022)

Ozil said:


> TLDR AT THE END
> 
> I made a thread a while back on some retarded bitch who stalked me online, spammed pics of my face to me and sent me outright retarded messages here: https://looksmax.org/threads/this-r...net-stalking-me-for-the-past-7-months.403408/
> 
> ...


Wait girls do this stuff? I would never think such a pretty girl would do this, I didn’t even know girls know about all this stuff lol I want her if she’s legal


----------



## SplendidChap (Feb 11, 2022)

I want a girl obsessed about me!!!!!  why not me hehe


----------



## Ozil (Feb 11, 2022)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> There is something so funny to me about an admin of a site asking someone to send nudes


send nudes arvid


----------



## Deleted member 15748 (Feb 11, 2022)

thank god i am passed this age


----------



## recessed (Feb 11, 2022)

Ozil said:


> TLDR AT THE END
> 
> I made a thread a while back on some retarded bitch who stalked me online, spammed pics of my face to me and sent me outright retarded messages here: https://looksmax.org/threads/this-r...net-stalking-me-for-the-past-7-months.403408/
> 
> ...


hearing her cry made me hard
i wish u had more


----------



## poloralf (Feb 11, 2022)

Volcel, you've got her begging for your nudes bro you should marry this mentalcel girl tbh she'd be GL with makeup on


----------



## recessed (Feb 12, 2022)

poloralf said:


> Volcel


this isn't .is we don't worship ugly women here


----------



## frendly (Feb 13, 2022)

Ozil said:


> anyone on here who used incelselfie would, anyway i just wanted to spread her online (i know, looksmax isnt a great place but i posted her on her towns facebook page, 4chan etc) leoo doesnt give out enough info


----------



## Ozil (Feb 13, 2022)

recessed said:


> hearing her cry made me hard
> i wish u had more


i do have more, this wont be my last thread on her


----------



## Vermilioncore (Feb 13, 2022)

Vermilioncore said:


> I lost my EarPods. Should I get the new EarPod Max or perhaps the Sennheiser earbuds? Hmmm.
> 
> Going to ask out the Asian steward. I saw her flirting with me for afar.
> View attachment 1522936


I ended up buying AirPod Max after all guys


----------



## recessed (Feb 14, 2022)

Vermilioncore said:


> I ended up buying AirPod Max after all guys


looking swag bro


----------



## Littleboy (Feb 14, 2022)

Ozil said:


> TLDR AT THE END
> 
> I made a thread a while back on some retarded bitch who stalked me online, spammed pics of my face to me and sent me outright retarded messages here: https://looksmax.org/threads/this-r...net-stalking-me-for-the-past-7-months.403408/
> 
> ...



How long did it take you?

What about countering stalking IRL? Like say "coincidentally" always being in a spot youre in, knowing where you live? Hell even using a recruitment agency to know where you work ffs?

An escort alternative who blackmailed me and then conned me is the problem. 

I have her adult work page.


----------



## Ozil (Feb 14, 2022)

Littleboy said:


> How long did it take you?
> 
> What about countering stalking IRL? Like say "coincidentally" always being in a spot youre in, knowing where you live? Hell even using a recruitment agency to know where you work ffs?
> 
> ...


it took me like 9 months to get her exact location but i couldve done it way sooner if i spent more time on it, i already had her full name and address before she sent me her face tho.

as for the other shit, i cant really say


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Feb 15, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> I'm 5'5 and Indian. JBW is legit


It is but it’s not JBW if the girls also white… that’s jsut not how it works as then ethnics can say they are running JBE on ethnic women


----------



## bladeenjoyer123 (Feb 16, 2022)

thats good ipd+ didnt read


----------



## Tropical Tyrone (Feb 17, 2022)

Ozil said:


> TLDR AT THE END
> 
> I made a thread a while back on some retarded bitch who stalked me online, spammed pics of my face to me and sent me outright retarded messages here: https://looksmax.org/threads/this-r...net-stalking-me-for-the-past-7-months.403408/
> 
> ...


Bitch is ugly but I fucked things that looked way worse...
Anyway, based


----------



## Deleted member 17375 (Feb 23, 2022)

She should be kidnapped and brought to a Nigerian village where she would be tortured everyday, made to eat dog shit and vomit, and used as a sex slave for lots of men.


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Mar 26, 2022)

my favorite thread

@Constantin Denis @Korea @WannabeJock @StrangerDanger @FailedNormieManlet


----------



## ray (Mar 26, 2022)

op honestly should have just hit it. i would if i had a female stalker who wasnt a fat obese fuck.shes honestl;y cute af


----------



## beatEMinGTA (May 16, 2022)

brag thread + volcel + mirin doxxingt,i would fuck if i were you


----------



## Deleted member 18804 (May 16, 2022)

😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Gurthee_Dong (May 28, 2022)

She stalked you for 8 months? That's wifey


----------



## Ozil (May 29, 2022)

Gurthee_Dong said:


> She stalked you for 8 months? That's wifey


im leaking everything to her family and shes begging me not to, i hope this bitch dies.
unironically this makes me think its better when the guy wants the girl more rather than vice versa cuz i hate this bitch


----------



## BrunoMarsCel (Aug 21, 2022)

bump dis shit


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Nov 16, 2022)

Ozil said:


> TLDR AT THE END
> 
> I made a thread a while back on some retarded bitch who stalked me online, spammed pics of my face to me and sent me outright retarded messages here: https://looksmax.org/threads/this-r...net-stalking-me-for-the-past-7-months.403408/
> 
> ...


Some men wish that was them


----------

